# Fence Line Feeders



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Nieghbors have set up feeders within 50 ft of my fenceline and if the take a shot the rounds are not only heading my way but for some reason I think its just plane wrong. Not that I should have a buffer but I cant help that my little ranch is optimised for deer habitat and theirs is fence to fence coastal for beef prodution with less than half an acre ajacent to my property where a deer could hide. What do you guys think... would you say somthing? Ideas on how others have handled this would be helpful.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

i thought TPW has laws on the books reguarding stands and feeders on fence lines check with them on their web site. If not sneak over there and pour a gallon of bleach under the feeder no more deer there.


----------



## texasranger225 (Jan 19, 2006)

*flying bullets*

isnt it aginst the law to shoot a gun while the bullets are landing across into someone elses property?
check this website out
http://www.texas-hunters.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=23&sid=c6f8bee1615d93d5d99b8f457128d4f3


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I was not aware of laws that might cover this I will check!


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

Had that on my lease once. All it took was a warning shot and all was quickly resolved!


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

The proposed laws about feeders and stands along fence lines never were passed. There are laws on the books about shooting across property lines but I don't know how they would apply if the bullet has already gone through a deer.

Droptine


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Take out two legs with a chain saw. He'll get the pic.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

start package hunting with me and you won't have to put up with this kinda rudeness


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I would never be one to advocate vandalism, BUT if you were to add about 1 gallon of water to his corn, you could start a science experiment in his barrel and he would drive himself nuts try to find the leak. 

Note: Use quality optics to insure there is no digital camera present, before undertaking this task.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ever heard of Moth balls. The new Laws on the books should prohibit a blind that close to a property line.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

and a bag of










Should solve the problem...


----------



## bjsparks11 (May 28, 2006)

If you read Tx Parks and Wildlife Outdoor Annual under General Laws you will see that new for 2005 :"It is unlawful for any person, while hunting or engaging in recreational shooting, to knowingly discharge a firearm in such a fashion as to cause a projectile to cross property line,unless the person owns the property on both sides of the property line or has obtained written permisson from the owner of any land crossed by the projectile." I suggest that you contact the TX Parks and Wildlife at 800-792-1112. My 2 cents, you should always shoot towards the inside of your land, not outwards.


----------



## golden acres (Nov 17, 2005)

The rule of thumb is 100 yards for a boundary fence (not a Law) Talk to the guys and if they are going to do it, What I did Is about 5:45 in the morning On opening day, Fire up your old chain saw and start trimming the fence rows, Tell them you are going to hire Some High school kids from the local town to clear the fence row and mow it every weekend.... After 1 or 2 weekends they will find a new lease or move the feeders.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hmmmmm.... sounds like a reason to erect a high fence along that section of the pasture. LMAO  That is how alot of it started fellas. *and now that I brought the high fence debate into the mix hopefully it will not blow up into something different.*

Other than talking with the neighbor, resorting to vandalism, or performing some sort of distraction maintenance along the fence line.... you don't have any legal methods to make them take it away. Good luck.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Paint the blind for them.*

I had a run in w/ a fenceliner a few years back near Albany.It was my first year on that place.I wanted to try to get to know the other hunters next door,cause it is usually smart to try to be a good neighbor.Well this guy was a turd.He had 300 measly acres and 8 guns.Also a sendero high rack hunting rig.I mean he was set up like he had 1000s of acres to cover.Well you know what happens when you put 8 guns on 300 acres.Soon the turds had two tower blinds 3 feeders 2 hogtraps 2 quail feeders,10 yds from the fence.(our fence ran just about 300 yrds next to them)I mean come on all that on one 300 yd strech of road.The next time I ran into one of the other fenceliners,I asked if he would please back off the fence 50 yds or so because of safty issues.(Knowing they would't because they were already SET UP!)After a couple conversations w/ these turds,I knew I had to play it their way.The next time I drive down past the city of blinds,I send in the troop in(AGGIEFISHER07)armed w/ spray paint.HE!HE!HHe scurryed up into the blind and painted the windows and a few 4 letter ones to boot!I knew they would know it was us but these turds needed to be taught a little sportsmanship courtesy.
On the first day of bow season, I was going down the dreaded fencline,and see the turd jump out of his ground blind.He runs up to the fence and waves me down.Man you never have seen a man w/such a bad case of the red a**.He tells me QUOTE If I see any of you on my lease I'm not going to hurt you, I'M GONNA KILL YOU!, and continued screaming and cussing,all in front of his 15 year old daughter.I told him he otta not talk that way in front of his kid,but if he really wanted to have no probs w/ his deer stand, he better move it.Then he BLEW A GASKET and starts threatening to kill me again.I tell him, I am not intrested in getting killed today,but if he would like to settle it the old fashion way ,to hop his fat a** over the fence and we'll settle it.Well he barked a little more but that was about it.I know you shouldn't aggravate someone when their mad but I never have been one to meely mouth around when confronted.Some people!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, it's a real p....er. When it happened to us we just quit feeding the spot and quit hunting there too. After that first year they never came back to that stand. I'm thinking about juicing it up again now that he thinks it's a dead spot.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> After a couple conversations w/ these turds,I knew I had to play it their way.The next time I drive down past the city of blinds,I send in the troop in(AGGIEFISHER07)armed w/ spray paint.HE!HE!HHe scurryed up into the blind and painted the windows and a few 4 letter ones to boot!I knew they would know it was us but these turds needed to be taught a little sportsmanship courtesy.


Damm Dude, that's a good way to start a "Hatfields and McCoys" type feud. Had that guy actually owned the land, things could have gotten even uglier.
Spray paint? Jeez.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, sneek over and paint a target on the side of his stand. If he's brave enough to sit there, let him. But, I bet his pucker factor is significantly higher.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah, sneek over and paint a target on the side of his stand. If he's brave enough to sit there, let him. But, I bet his pucker factor is significantly higher.


LOL TX PALE


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

300 feet of fence line could also be covered with a lot of white flags and a lot of hair...We had a problem last year with this yahoo's driving to the blind at 8 in the am and about 5-5:30 in the eve. some people are just clueless !!!Good luck with your problem.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Have fun but be*



warcat said:


> Damm Dude, that's a good way to start a "Hatfields and McCoys" type feud. Had that guy actually owned the land, things could have gotten even uglier.
> Spray paint? Jeez.


I know! some peeps are way too hard core and forget they should just have fun,and to be thoughtful of good sportsmanship while they are at it!


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Fence hunters*

One thing to watch for: It is illegal to interfere with a legal hunt in Texas. I know, it would suck to get arrested for interferring with a jerk hunting your fence line, but he is legal (until his bullet crosses your fence) and you may not be. We had a similar problem on our ranch one year. They chained the ranch next to us, so several of their hunters moved their stands right next to our fence where there was good brush. We took turns hunting that fenceline. I drew opening morning. I walked down our fence line and stopped 25 yds from his stand. I leaned my gun against the fence, took a leak, and proceeded to build a brush blind. After two weeks of this, no one ever hunted that blind again. If you do that sort of thing now, be sure you can plausibly claim you were hunting. 
Another case for high fences.
Good luck.
BB


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

I had the guys (3 in bed of the pickup and 2 inside) across the fence admiring the deer I had in the sendero. That is when I picked out a catus in their line of site and proceeded to make it explode at the squeeze of a 300 ultra mag at 400 yds! They never came close to my area again! They had just set up a feeder 50mtrs off the fence. In Mexico it must be 100mtrs off the fence.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

You can play his game a little.... place a feeder of your own right across the fence from his and a blind that puts his blind directly in the line of fire...... I bet when he sees the feeder/blind combo he moves asap! if he doesn't move add a mannequin with a faux gun and scope pointed in his direction one morning.... bet he moves then...


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

warcat said:


> Damm Dude, that's a good way to start a "Hatfields and McCoys" type feud. Had that guy actually owned the land, things could have gotten even uglier.
> Spray paint? Jeez.


Most hunters have moor since than these dudes,I guess they were from deep E TEXAS.It didn't help because the ---- just replaced the old blind w/ a TAJ MAJHAL 3 seater after that.


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

*not me*



crowmagnum said:


> After a couple conversations w/ these turds,I knew I had to play it their way.The next time I drive down past the city of blinds,I send in the troop in(AGGIEFISHER07)armed w/ spray paint.HE!HE!HHe scurryed up into the blind and painted the windows and a few 4 letter ones to boot!I knew they would know it was us but these turds needed to be taught a little sportsmanship courtesy.


I dont know what he is talking about he must have me confused with someone else....:ac550:


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

aggiefisher07 said:


> I dont know what he is talking about he must have me confused with someone else....:ac550:


Call the game warden. They will tell those guys they are not allowed to discharge a firearm in a direction that may cross your property. This should be enough to ge them to move it.

Nothing says they can't move the blind next to your fenceline and put the feeder where the blind is. It's not morally right but it's legal.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Da_Noob said:


> ...........Nothing says they can't move the blind next to your fenceline and put the feeder where the blind is. It's not morally right but it's legal.


That's when you put a feeder on your fenceline.  Right behind their stand. LOL

Hunt at your own risk!!


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Don't tell me you deny all charges Aggiefisher07!*



aggiefisher07 said:


> I dont know what he is talking about he must have me confused with someone else....:ac550:


Oh yeah,I see your Lab on your avatar,Ya'll are always tearing up something.I guess it wasn't you that ****** all down the road either!Was it you that was w/Crosseyed Sally up @ Aspermont?LOL!


----------



## GCpilot (Jan 7, 2006)

*Real Sportsmen?*

This is the most asinine thing that I think I have ever read on this board. To condone vandalism is just crazy. I've had my fence hunted. I've had guys drive the perimeter of their lease to push the deer off their early morning routes. I've even seen a DFW "High Roller" cross a fence and pour motor oil on a rub line (that I was hunting at the time). That is, unfortunately, the kind of BS that you see when you live and hunt around the Nail. Part of hunting is dealing with the conditions. That is ALL of the conditions. It's kind of funny to watch what should be an enjoyable personal contest turn a grown man into a 6 year old. What is the point of competing with the guy next door? It seems like there is far to much emphasis placed on the size of the deer and not the purpose of the hunt.

That's bad bull...


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

GCpilot said:


> This is the most asinine thing that I think I have ever read on this board. To condone vandalism is just crazy. I've had my fence hunted. I've had guys drive the perimeter of their lease to push the deer off their early morning routes. I've even seen a DFW "High Roller" cross a fence and pour motor oil on a rub line (that I was hunting at the time). That is, unfortunately, the kind of BS that you see when you live and hunt around the Nail. Part of hunting is dealing with the conditions. That is ALL of the conditions. It's kind of funny to watch what should be an enjoyable personal contest turn a grown man into a 6 year old. What is the point of competing with the guy next door? It seems like there is far to much emphasis placed on the size of the deer and not the purpose of the hunt.
> 
> That's bad bull...


I don't know where you are coming from 1 post wonder,but this has nothing to do w/the Nail Ranch!They are good people!,and they run an honest game. I have a sneeking suspicion your a 2 handle turd that dosnt have guts enough to post under your real handle.Why is it always THAT HIGHROLLER FROM DALLAS or SOME DOCTOR OUTA DALLAS,or SOME LAWYER OTTA DALLAS?Geese!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> Why is it always THAT HIGHROLLER FROM DALLAS or SOME DOCTOR OUTA DALLAS,or SOME LAWYER OTTA DALLAS?Geese!


Because it is usually true... or Houston as well. LMAO But, I've heard of bankers from Victoria shooting cows so it aint all the big city faults... just about 99% of them.


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

Have you tried talking to the person that set up the stand. That happened a few years back to us and the guy really didn't have many places to set up a stand on his land. We helped him move his stand so there wouldn't be any line of fire issues. Problem solved. I know this doesn't always work, we have two other land owners bordering us and I can't get them to work with but it's a start at least.


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

On our place we have an agreement with our neighbors that we will hunt half of the fence and they will hunt the other half. This agreement has been in place for the past three generations and still works to this day. We both have the same management ethics so I guess that works in our favor.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Its true J!*



InfamousJ said:


> Because it is usually true... or Houston as well. LMAO But, I've heard of bankers from Victoria shooting cows so it aint all the big city faults... just about 99% of them.


The only reason it is true J is because all the HIGH FENCERS,WISKER BISKET MAKERS,STEROID FREAKED OUT DEER BREEDERS,TTH B&C MONKEY'S,OUTFITTERS,INFITTERS AND MISFITTERS,DEER SHOOTERS,ZOO KEEPERS,ESPN ,OLN,TED NUGENT,(oop look out!),FEEDLOTERS,FEED MAKERS,UNHAPPY HUSBANDS,FAT CAT HAPPY LANDOWNERS,EXOTICS,MLD PERMITS,HYLIFT,OUTDOOR WRITERS,DEER LEASE BROKERS,BOOKING AGENTS,have made it to where only Bankers ,Doctors and Lawyers and maybe a few roofing contractors(AFTER A HAIL STORM) can afford it!


----------



## Clint Leopold (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW!!! I think you covered them all. Chances are I won't be able to keep up with this thread tomorrow. LOL


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

yes i do agree no we are getting to the real reason my hat is off to you


crowmagnum said:


> The only reason it is true J is because all the HIGH FENCERS,WISKER BISKET MAKERS,STEROID FREAKED OUT DEER BREEDERS,TTH B&C MONKEY'S,OUTFITTERS,INFITTERS AND MISFITTERS,DEER SHOOTERS,ZOO KEEPERS,ESPN ,OLN,TED NUGENT,(oop look out!),FEEDLOTERS,FEED MAKERS,UNHAPPY HUSBANDS,FAT CAT HAPPY LANDOWNERS,EXOTICS,MLD PERMITS,HYLIFT,OUTDOOR WRITERS,DEER LEASE BROKERS,BOOKING AGENTS,have made it to where only Bankers ,Doctors and Lawyers and maybe a few roofing contractors(AFTER A HAIL STORM) can afford it!


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

crowmagnum said:


> Oh yeah,I see your Lab on your avatar,Ya'll are always tearing up something. Was it you that was w/Crosseyed Sally up @ Aspermont?LOL!


Crow,

Yeah that was me with crosseyed sally, but dont give me such a hard time about that, your sister is a real nice girl.

B


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

A friend of mine gave me the keys to his ranch last year and I found someone hunting a ground blind ON his fence. I mean they had their chairs set up touching the fence wire. I stopped and said hello, asking if they had seen many quail around... We wound up pushing the brush near them for a bit & didn't see them hunt that fenceline for the rest of the week. Guess they figured 6 guys, 8 dogs, 2 trucks, a 6 wheeler & two 4-wheelers all withing sight weren't helping much for their deer.

We weren't rude about it, just simply made sure they knew that hunting a common boundary low-fence can have these things and they decided to move back to an interior area of their property.


----------



## GCpilot (Jan 7, 2006)

*Easy Now...*

"I don't know where you are coming from 1 post wonder,but this has nothing to do w/the Nail Ranch!They are good people!,and they run an honest game. I have a sneeking suspicion your a 2 handle turd that dosnt have guts enough to post under your real handle.Why is it always THAT HIGHROLLER FROM DALLAS or SOME DOCTOR OUTA DALLAS,or SOME LAWYER OTTA DALLAS?Geese!"

That was my first post (thanks for noticing) and this my real handle (maybe a little lame, but I couldn't think of anything better). You are correct that this has nothing to do directly with the Nail. However, the reputation of the Nail and other surrounding ranches has dramatically increased the influx of hunters to the area. The experience that I was refering to did involve a dentist from Dallas (or thereabouts), no joke.

Having lived and hunted the area between Abilene and Albany for the vast majority of my life, I've seen a lot of hunters come and go. No one's immune from being an a**hole whether they're a local are not. That being said, It is my opinion is that quite a few guys pay good money to hunt an area, drive for miles on end, and then get crazy when they find a stand or feeder on an adjoining fenceline. Never mind that the stand or feeder may have been there before the offended party ever heard of Shackleford county. Maybe I'm spoiled in that I've had the ability to "try again tomorrow", but I don't think that crossing a fence and/or commiting vandalism is the way to go in resolving the issue. That is one thing that is not, and should not, be tolerated. Just ask the dentist from Dallas :biggrin:

Sorry for the rant, but to answer the original question and to agree with several other posts, talk to the guy. Make nice and see what happens. Besides, the odds are that you or he won't be hunting there forever. You might be able to outlast him.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Well Said GCpilot..







...And welcome to 2cool, sometimes its just better to ignore the rude, nasty mouth an insulting posters on the board.

They are very few...very rare and like you said in your last line..
"You might be able to outlast him"...

I doubt if he even realizes that there are lady hunters and Kids young and old on here...

Have a welcome greenie and stick around....Good manners are never out of style...

Charlie


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

GC Pilot,I am sorrry for my reply to your 1st post.There are some on this board that use 2 handles to stir the pot.It just looked suspect w/1 post and no other info.Please forgive me and welcome.

Chief I'll try to keep it g rated.sorry for any offended.


----------



## txred (Feb 24, 2006)

Hair clippings and ivoy soap cut up into small pieces and place around his feeder and game trails will deter any animals to pass or feed in that area.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

GCpilot said:


> However, the reputation of the Nail and other surrounding ranches has dramatically increased the influx of hunters to the area. The experience that I was refering to did involve a dentist from Dallas (or thereabouts), no joke.


I think I know that guy and he used to be my dentist...no it had to be a different dentist as we only hunted by the Nail one year and then I went to South Texas and he went to Throckmorton County I believe. Nevermind, he would never do a thing like that.

You realize you can't throw around "the Nail" and "Shackleford County" without posting some pictures, don't you?


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

What if the hunter in question has no feeder and simply set up a tripod on a fenceline? Would this still be in bad taste? Seems to me it is only natural to hunt the funnels the land provides.


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

Deer travel along fence lines until they find a crossing spot. So yes I would be mad if you hunted a crossing from my place to yours. Its not a natural funnel because a fence is not natural. If you followed the same trail 75 yrds into the woods or more than you would be fine. IMO.


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

Ok, lets say there are crops on my place. And the deer are coming into my lease to feed. If you ambush them 75 yards prior you are killing my deer. No?

Edit. If I back off 75 yards and hunt that trail, I'm shooting in your direction.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Dunc said:


> Ok, lets say there are crops on my place. And the deer are coming into my lease to feed. If you ambush them 75 yards prior you are killing my deer. No?
> 
> .........


NO! If the deer are on his place to begin with, and are only going to your place to feed. Maybe your hunting HIS deer.

Everyone needs to let their respective conscience be there guide. If you set up a stand/feeder with the intention of drawing deer from another's property, ....well, you get the point.

Do unto others as you would have done unto you. I personally wouldn't put a stand within 100 yards of a fenceline and definitely not a feeder unless I just absolutely positively had no other alternative.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

To answer your question Warlock; if a neighbor set up a feeder 50 yards off of my fence? I think that when it came time to harvest does and pigs, I would ambush them on my side of the fence - on the way to _his_ feeder, and I would ask everyone on my side of the fence to do the same. After a while, he won't have anything visiting his feeder... during the day.



warlock said:


> Nieghbors have set up feeders within 50 ft of my fenceline and if the take a shot the rounds are not only heading my way but for some reason I think its just plane wrong. Not that I should have a buffer but I cant help that my little ranch is optimised for deer habitat and theirs is fence to fence coastal for beef prodution with less than half an acre ajacent to my property where a deer could hide. What do you guys think... would you say somthing? Ideas on how others have handled this would be helpful.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

We (me and my dad) lost half of a lease we have hunted in East Texas for 10 years last year. The property owner apperantly met a new boyfreind, who didn't have a place to hunt (and coincidentally is a retired doctor). She told us we had to move all our stands, and ultimatly our camp, 2 weeks before bow season started. You can probably imagine the discust and heartbreak this caused. Anyway, while looking for a new spot to locate my stand I stumbled on a fenceline which apeared to be a gorgeous place to hunt. It would also take minimal if not zero effort to place it there. On the other hand, half of my line of sight would not be our property and most likely pizz somebody off. Last year obviously was not very productive, but (during the season) I did find another local and after a lot of hard work, have an awsome place to hunt this year. To put a stand on a fenceline is not only unsportsmanlike, it also shows lack of respect....just my thoughts.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

You _can_ hunt fencelines effectively without erecting blinds and feeders.


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

Funny how this is HIS fence line... I wonder what the property owner calls the fence line on HIS SIDE??? Also, I wonder what HIS opinion is about HIS FEEDER on HIS PROPERTY within 100yds of HIS FENCE LINE?

Just playing devils advocate here, but it seems to me that the majority of you don't quite understand the other side of the story. 

A fence has two sides. Before lobbing mothballs, bleach, etc etc...why not introduce yourself to him, get to know him and during conversation regarding hunting spots and deer trails, mention to him the concern you have about the location / shooting direction of his setup... Heck, he might even turn out to be a nice guy...and open his ranch up to you. 

It just amazes me how many idiots there are that there first move is something destructive.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

The answer is simple. If you keep your stand off a fenceline, you will avoid the situation entirely. If your hunting prospects are limited to an adjointing fenceline, maybe you should find another lease. Its obvious that its not very neiborly. Being destructive may not be the answer, but will effectivly get the perpetrators attention none the less.


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

*All these Idiots*



SeaCraft said:


> It just amazes me how many idiots there are that there first move is something destructive.


It just amazes me how many idiots there are that think there neighbor put his feeder up on the fence line on accident, and if you bring him some tea and sit around and talk about it like the french than we can all be buddys and hunt happily ever after.


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

So Aggie...I guess THAT gives you the right to be destructive??? I'm not saying I would do it, but it is HIS property, not the guy raising issue, so if the guy raising the issue has a problem...Yea, try talking about it since it is not his property, feeder or 1/2 of the fence line. 

...and by the way, no one mentioned tea, but if you can try not to drool chewing tobacco all over the place, I'm sure a conversation could take place. And if being destructive is your MO...maybe you could squeeze that puffed-up chest of yours into your truck and settle it like a "real man"...hell, drive up to the front door, when he opens it, just start beating his *****...(sounds pretty smart doesn't it?)

About as smart and grown up as being destructive.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Mexico Hunter said:


> I had the guys (3 in bed of the pickup and 2 inside) across the fence admiring the deer I had in the sendero. That is when I picked out a catus in their line of site and proceeded to make it explode at the squeeze of a 300 ultra mag at 400 yds! They never came close to my area again! They had just set up a feeder 50mtrs off the fence. In Mexico it must be 100mtrs off the fence.


wow....that's a *really smart* thing to do.

good thing bullets NEVER ricochet.....

shooting at people for LOOKING at *your* deer..... good god.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay sorry to start a monster...some background why I asked I have 160 acres at the end of a dranage of two creeks that go to lake Somerville...I have only 10 acres of pasture which is planted in either food pliots or deer browse the rest is heavy cover or hardwoods. I feed year round and have a 8-1 acre or better deer ratio (were not yet counting fawns) and doe to buck is still 5-1.

I have no cattle and Ag exempt for game management and spend alot more money on deer then any lease I have ever had. Surrounding me is cattle ranches with 100 % coastal no crops with one or two places that provide cover for 50-100 ft into their property. I have more of a problem with the direction of the shot than the deer kill, as immature spikes are about the only thing legal that can be shot due to antler restrictions( Mature Bucks normally know better) and the necesity for doe permits which they cant get unless the lie about deer counts.

Kids are normally the only trigger pullers on my place.

I'm going to talk to him this weekend and see what he says as I have one or two of his cows foraging on the property after busting the fence.

I like the high fence Idea any one know what about a half mile cost these days?


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

*Its probably not their fault*



SeaCraft said:


> Funny how this is HIS fence line... I wonder what the property owner calls the fence line on HIS SIDE??? Also, I wonder what HIS opinion is about HIS FEEDER on HIS PROPERTY within 100yds of HIS FENCE LINE?
> 
> It just amazes me how many idiots there are that there first move is something destructive.


Your must be a liberal, the one always defending the idiots. I am sure most people on here know something about their neighbor before they start anything or have heard about them from other neighbors on what those guys are like. Or it maybe that it is so blatently obvious you can tell the guy is trying to make his property a little bit bigger. Putting bleach near someones stand or hanging a dead carcus to prevent some deer to get near him isnt that big a deal. And when he is close enough to your fence line that you could do something like that he is way too close. As much as this thread is bothering you i would guess that you might have a stand and feeder a little close to someones elses property.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Fenceline feeders are a very sore spot with me and I have my own story that I won't bore you with. Most likely if the guy is inconsiderate enough to put a feeder on the fence he is probably to inconsiderate to move it. Good luck with talking with him. I tried that before and the guy told me to "get *&*&^". Well you can read that without me spelling it.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

My grandfather ran into a problem similar to this on one of his places. The side of the ranch where the neighbot placed the feeder was not hunted, but the choice placement was not appreciated. In this case, the feeder was about 25-30 from the fence line. After contacting the people on the other side (who were actually leasing the property) several times and asking nicely, we finally lassoed the feeder and pulled it down with a tractor. We left it on their side of the fence. We never saw a feeder along a fence line as long as they had the lease.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

aggiefisher07 said:


> Deer travel along fence lines until they find a crossing spot. So yes I would be mad if you hunted a crossing from my place to yours. Its not a natural funnel because a fence is not natural. If you followed the same trail 75 yrds into the woods or more than you would be fine. IMO.


what difference does it make how far a deer is OFF your land? if it's 3 inches or 3 miles... it's still not on your place anymore


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

This past year I had 40 acres of oats planted that is unhunted (no blind). That is, unhunted by me. Some fool next door put a tripod on the corner of the field- my guess is approximately 5' from the fenceline on his side. He also put a feeder about 100 yards away along the same fenceline, on his side of the fence. I think that's BS, but it is his property. If a deer jumps my fence, and he kills it, that's fine. BUT if he ever shot across the fence onto my property, that would be something else...


----------



## Mr Mudbug (Apr 12, 2006)

Funny how the guys that are thinkin they are so morally right are the same ones who don't think twice about trespassing or distroying other peoples property, which are true violations of the law. Just amazing.


PS. and no I don't have a feeder on no fence. I don't even have a feeder within the magical 150 yards.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Okay guys, let's knock it off. 

NO need to call each other names, idiots "real men" etc.

If you can't agree to disagree with someone's opinion without all of the school yard name calling, then don't post.

Thanks,

TH


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Okay guys, let's knock it off.
> 
> NO need to call each other names, idiots "real men" etc.
> 
> ...


DaaaaayyyyyeANG!(see I can be PG)this thread has taken a nasty turn.Everyone ease up.I know it was stupid to paint the widows shut.And the new guy(GC Pilot) did have it right somewhat.Its the conditions you have to deal with when hunting in areas where land fragmentation has hit good deer country.Like I said painting the guys windows and wee weeing on his area still didn't work w/ those turdkeys.And if the guy wasn't a spineless ******* it might have got me killed.


----------



## SeaCraft (Apr 28, 2005)

aggiefisher07 said:


> Your must be a liberal, the one always defending the idiots.


Now you did it...I've been called everything, but a Liberal? You crossed the line.

What the heck...I'll let it go this time...


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

I am not sure how our argument is a representation on A&M, I will agree to disagree. I am not sure how ted fits in here either he is always in a high fence so aparently he figured out one answer to this problem. Oh yeah, I attend.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Mr Mudbug said:


> Funny how the guys that are thinkin they are so morally right are the same ones who don't think twice about trespassing or distroying other peoples property, which are true violations of the law. Just amazing.
> 
> .


Just so you are clear. The comments I made were intended to be funny, not serious. I thought it was obvious.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'll be glad when the full moon is over......


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Regulator your avatar gives you away as fenceliner! LOL


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"Your must be a liberal, the one always defending the idiots. "

I didn't get that at all from his post, but maybe you ought to put a year or two under your belt or be able to leaglly have a drink for more than 3 weeks before you spout off about politics and call people names. He stated his opinion, and you trying to bring politics into it to try to make yourself look smarter or to garner praise from the rest of us that as a majority are conservatives is weak. Make a statement, defend and debate said statement maturely without calling names and bringing up a subject that the guy you insulted knows a heck of a lot better than you do.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

aggiefisher07 said:


> Your must be a liberal, the one always defending the idiots. I am sure most people on here know something about their neighbor before they start anything or have heard about them from other neighbors on what those guys are like. Or it maybe that it is so blatently obvious you can tell the guy is trying to make his property a little bit bigger. Putting bleach near someones stand or hanging a dead carcus to prevent some deer to get near him isnt that big a deal. And when he is close enough to your fence line that you could do something like that he is way too close. As much as this thread is bothering you i would guess that you might have a stand and feeder a little close to someones elses property.


Easy there Big Red.You may need to go down to the Jungle, to get seasoned up before you start talking smack on the hunting board.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*just a few thoughts*

We had a guy on the lease next to us that was an arse, a guy from our lease got into it with him. They both have to buy new gear every year because they both destroy each others stands and feeders.

The word "Sportsman" when I started hunting had a whole different meaning then it does today. Sometimes I'm ashamed to keep company with some of todays hunters. This type of activity will just add to the undoing of our sport and teach our kids its ok to act like a fool.

Oh and nobody has said anything about warning shots unless I missed it.

Nobody should play with firearms. If your firing warning shot a somebody you should not be allowed to own a firearm or hunt. No deer is worth a human life! If I was in the woods and somebody shot my way on purpose, the word TROUBLE would be an understatement. Some of you need to grow up and be men not little boys playing with guns.

A gun is a deadly weapon and should be treated that way. This means "DON'T SHOOT AT ANYTHING YOU DON'T WANT TO KILL!!!!" was this not gone over in the hunters safety corse. or for those older not taught by your fathers or grandfathers. lets all use our heads and stay true to the name sportsman.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

CROWMAGNUM, you made a referance of most hunters have moor sense and then refered to the hunters from E Texas NOT being up to your standards of hunting and not being as 'SAVY' as you on hunting ethics. I am from Hardin County (DEEP E TEX) and have hunted South, North, West and the Edwards Plat, and I now and have hunted E Tex since before your were born. My family ran and my bro still runs a Taxidermist shop N of Beaumont that has been in the buss for 30+ yrs and can say from listening to 100's of hunters from all walks of life I would MUCH rather hunt with someone from E Texas as MOST were raised hunting and will outhunt MOST hunters. We dont have stands overlooking acres n acres of land and dont pre score our deer before pulling the trigger or letting a arrow fly. I'm not here to criticize you or the guys that hunt the high priced leases or the deer they take, BUT come follow me and you will gain a little respect for us guys that do it the old fashion way and you will probally learn some things on the Whitetail Deer. We do have outlaws here as you do, BUT you won't catch them shooting from helicopters, riding fence lines, horn hunting, OUTRITE buying deer ect. One thing you WILL find is hunters that respect other hunters and the deer they persue and that is something that is missing from most of the guys I've met that hunt in other places in Texas. This is not my 2cents its a whole 2bits. WW


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

Well said wet dreams!! Standing ovation:cheers:



wet dreams said:


> CROWMAGNUM, you made a referance of most hunters have moor sense and then refered to the hunters from E Texas NOT being up to your standards of hunting and not being as 'SAVY' as you on hunting ethics. I am from Hardin County (DEEP E TEX) and have hunted South, North, West and the Edwards Plat, and I now and have hunted E Tex since before your were born. My family ran and my bro still runs a Taxidermist shop N of Beaumont that has been in the buss for 30+ yrs and can say from listening to 100's of hunters from all walks of life I would MUCH rather hunt with someone from E Texas as MOST were raised hunting and will outhunt MOST hunters. We dont have stands overlooking acres n acres of land and dont pre score our deer before pulling the trigger or letting a arrow fly. I'm not here to criticize you or the guys that hunt the high priced leases or the deer they take, BUT come follow me and you will gain a little respect for us guys that do it the old fashion way and you will probally learn some things on the Whitetail Deer. We do have outlaws here as you do, BUT you won't catch them shooting from helicopters, riding fence lines, horn hunting, OUTRITE buying deer ect. One thing you WILL find is hunters that respect other hunters and the deer they persue and that is something that is missing from most of the guys I've met that hunt in other places in Texas. This is not my 2cents its a whole 2bits. WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

BTW I know of several sets of horns that are hanging over garage doors and on outbuildings that were taken from E Tex that are clearly bigger than the ones in your avator although >>its a nice one<< WW


----------



## nuclear fishin (May 29, 2004)

*Well said WD*

My blood was boiling by the time I got through reading this post I couldn't believe that someone had not responded to crowmagnum posting about East Texas hunters I too have hunted Hi,Low, Public all over Texas and I can assure you that the HUNTERS in East TX work harder than most of the rest for their deer and especially on Public Land, NO FEEDERS, NO PERMANENT STANDS,NO FOOD PLOTS but as you said there are plenty of quality deer taken here by people who actually go out and HUNT, not just sit and wait for a feeder to go off.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Well said Wet dreams. There always seems to be one who seems to enjoy stirring the pot with a high opinion of himself, throwing out labels and does not have a clue as to who he is talking to, or about.

It was a great season last year with all the hunters on this board helping and supporting one another. I hope it is again and I'm proud and thankful for the help and support that all of you gave me and my family.

Have a great and safe season.

Robs


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> The only reason it is true J is because all the HIGH FENCERS,WISKER BISKET MAKERS,STEROID FREAKED OUT DEER BREEDERS,TTH B&C MONKEY'S,OUTFITTERS,INFITTERS AND MISFITTERS,DEER SHOOTERS,ZOO KEEPERS,ESPN ,OLN,TED NUGENT,(oop look out!),FEEDLOTERS,FEED MAKERS,UNHAPPY HUSBANDS,FAT CAT HAPPY LANDOWNERS,EXOTICS,MLD PERMITS,HYLIFT,OUTDOOR WRITERS,DEER LEASE BROKERS,BOOKING AGENTS,have made it to where only Bankers ,Doctors and Lawyers and maybe a few roofing contractors(AFTER A HAIL STORM) can afford it!


Well said................


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bullred123 said:


> yes i do agree no we are getting to the real reason my hat is off to you


Do you know what punctuation is..................?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

crowmagnum said:


> GC Pilot,I am sorrry for my reply to your 1st post.There are some on this board that use 2 handles to stir the pot.It just looked suspect w/1 post and no other info.Please forgive me and welcome.
> 
> Chief I'll try to keep it g rated.sorry for any offended.


Well said again.............


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

warlock said:


> Okay sorry to start a monster...some background why I asked I have 160 acres at the end of a dranage of two creeks that go to lake Somerville...I have only 10 acres of pasture which is planted in either food pliots or deer browse the rest is heavy cover or hardwoods. I feed year round and have a 8-1 acre or better deer ratio (were not yet counting fawns) and doe to buck is still 5-1.
> 
> I have no cattle and Ag exempt for game management and spend alot more money on deer then any lease I have ever had. Surrounding me is cattle ranches with 100 % coastal no crops with one or two places that provide cover for 50-100 ft into their property. I have more of a problem with the direction of the shot than the deer kill, as immature spikes are about the only thing legal that can be shot due to antler restrictions( Mature Bucks normally know better) and the necesity for doe permits which they cant get unless the lie about deer counts.
> 
> ...


High fence sounds like your only option ,I would build the first side on your problem neighbors border.
He'd get the message then.


----------

